
BetterWorks CEO to step down following allegations of assault, sexual harassment - Huhty
http://www.businessinsider.com/betterworks-ceo-steps-down-following-allegations-assault-sexual-harassment-2017-7
======
Powerofmene
Without having first hand information on this incident, I do think it is
interesting that he is stepping down as CEO in order to not be a distraction
after allegations of sexual harassment but is stepping down to President and
will be acting CEO while a replacement is found. Is this really a solution to
avoid being a distraction to BetterWorks?

Has there been an internal investigation? I would hate to see someone step
down who has done nothing wrong, etc. Are these actions being taken while an
investigation is being conducted? If so, then it makes more sense.

